

Entrepreneurs Should Say No to Silicon Valley's Bully [Arrington] - Swannie
http://www.digidaydaily.com/stories/entrepreneurs-should-say-no-to-silicon-valley-039-s-bully/

======
pg
I've had literally hundreds of interactions with MA and I believe he's
fundamentally an OK guy. He's irascible, yes, but when he's harsh to someone
it's not part of a calculated strategy to keep everyone in line. It's simply
because he's mad.

~~~
DevX101
To be fair, he has every reason not to piss you off. I found the Caterina Fake
situation peculiar at best, and the GroupMe scenario (which I'm just reading
about now) is really not cool.

------
jdp23
I wonder how AOL feels about the acquisition these days? I've talked with a
lot of people recently who feel that the "tech blogging" space is ripe for
disruption ...

~~~
michaelpinto
The minute that everyone feels that a space is locked up is the perfect time
to get started. I think there's plenty of room to start a tech site at this
point, the trick is to do something new and not reinvent the wheel.

------
Swannie
How common in the press and PR industry is the "exclusive"?

For UK national newspapers, an exclusive might be done for a front page, or
page 2, 3, 5, story, but that's probably the exception not the norm.

Now in magazines, I suspect exclusivity is the norm, you want something
special for your readers, you don't want something that was in a competitor
last month, or will be in more detail with better pictures in a months time.

What ever happened to a good old press release and schmoozing one or two
journos to cover it with decent background material - or is this just the
logical conclusion of that in Silicon Valley?

------
S_A_P
I personally think that most rational people could see the article as
unprofessional and that MA kind of dug his own grave there. It just seems
slightly ironic to me that she used her blog to attack him for writing an
attack blog post.

~~~
kapitalx
She is definitely using this attack to get attention for her own company. At
least we now know that her PR firm will not be able to feature you on
techcrunch.

------
zem
how exactly did groupme "fuck over" arrington? i can't find anything on it.

------
ChuckMcM
Ok, I laughed out loud, its Mike Arrington's Hollywood moment perhaps.

Vanessa is complaining that Mike Arrington is mean. Seriously? I could not
help but think I was reading something from the Hollywood Reporter rather than
something technical. You don't like Techcrunch? Fine. Why the ad hominem on
MA? That sounds like something a bit more personal but its not technology
news.

